
CrunchBang is dead - arnieswap
http://www.linuxveda.com/2015/02/08/crunchbang-dead/
======
YkybrAVQuy
Huh. Just yesterday I tried installing it (there was something wrong with the
iso).

What are some other distros that come with Openbox out of the, err, box?
Preferably lightweight distros.

